# Opinions



## Nokotaheaven (Apr 11, 2012)

Here is actually a better judgement of her conformation


----------



## Lopin N Paint (May 30, 2012)

Cannot comment on confirmation as the photo is poor and the video is so far away coupled with the fact that she is black which makes it difficult to see any curves and definition on the video.

Do you like/want a total retraining project? 

I'm not sure, after watching the whole video, what the woman was trying to accomplish but the video showed that the horse can't lunge, cant stand to be mounted, and has very little if any good training. 

Around here that horse would sell for around $500.


----------



## Nokotaheaven (Apr 11, 2012)

I agree I am not sure either as to what the trainer was trying to accomplish. And to me it doesn't matter the amount of training she has, as long as she has been ridden before and doesn't buck. For everything else, I see she is still learning, plus I would like to do most of the training myself


----------



## Elana (Jan 28, 2011)

Any time a horse is only photographed for an ad with a saddle on I figure the seller is trying to hide something. Most horses look better tacked up. A western saddle can hide a lot and can make a long backed weak coupled horse look pretty good.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Nokotaheaven (Apr 11, 2012)

Elana said:


> Any time a horse is only photographed for an ad with a saddle on I figure the seller is trying to hide something. Most horses look better tacked up. A western saddle can hide a lot and can make a long backed weak coupled horse look pretty good.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


But at the same time she's got a number of videos of the horse on youtube, a couple of which there is no tack on the horse


----------



## MsBHavin (Nov 29, 2010)

Did you ever get your lame mare worked out? I'd be more concerned with saving as much as monetarily possible for vet funds, finding a trainer to come out and look at horses with you, that way you get a good horse for your money.


----------



## Nokotaheaven (Apr 11, 2012)

Yes I did MsBHaven, turned out to be an abscess on her foot. She is fine now thank you, but we sadly ended up selling her just a few weeks ago...
And yeah, thats what I plan to do next time I get a horse


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

No way I'd spend that much money on a horse like that. She seems to have a pleasant enough nature to put up with what was being done to her without having a total freakout, but there are a lot of things that would have to be re-trained and corrected before she'd make even a mediocre riding horse.

Also, can't tell anything about conformation except it looks like that saddle _really_ doesn't fit her and she seems _really_ gangly for something that's 5 years old.


----------



## Nokotaheaven (Apr 11, 2012)

Around here average price for an average horse is $1,000-3,000. Anything less than $1,000 is generally a baby, pony, or has something wrong with it and therefore cannot be ridden :/
I like that she's at least had a few rides on her and that she seems to have a sweet nature. For my next horse, all I really do want is one who is sweet natured, and has at least a couple rides on her. The rest training wise I can do myself


----------



## Lopin N Paint (May 30, 2012)

Where do they say they have a few rides on her?


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

LNP, if you browse their youtube channel, they've got video of her being ridden.

Some things made me cringe, but at least they demonstrate her sweet temperament.


----------



## Elana (Jan 28, 2011)

Looked at the other videos. Not of this mare.. but of that little pony. Cringe.


----------



## Nokotaheaven (Apr 11, 2012)

I've only looked at the videos of the mare. If there is anything wrong going on I do not want to see any more than necessary :/


----------



## Muppetgirl (Sep 16, 2012)

Nokotaheaven said:


> I've only looked at the videos of the mare. If there is anything wrong going on I do not want to see any more than necessary :/


Why not? Gives a person an idea of what goes on out there.


----------



## Lopin N Paint (May 30, 2012)

smrobs said:


> LNP, if you browse their youtube channel, they've got video of her being ridden.
> 
> Some things made me cringe, but at least they demonstrate her sweet temperament.


Oh duh, thank you! I didn't even notice that.

HUGE RED FLAG is the sale ad does not mention riding her or being started under saddle. 

I cannot believe that after successfully teaching the horse to move off every time she went to get on (the video posted here) she was even able to mount it. :lol:

But I digress, and would not assume because they once rode her she is still rideable. You think you would put that in the ad. Haha.


----------



## Lopin N Paint (May 30, 2012)

Muppetgirl said:


> Why not? Gives a person an idea of what goes on out there.


Well seeing from the sale ad photo they don't even know how to properly tack a horse up everything else they do REALLY scares me. :lol:


----------



## Nokotaheaven (Apr 11, 2012)

Haha yea


----------

